# Loud Barking and Lunging while Trying to Play, Training Class 10 week old V



## Midwest Remy (Feb 21, 2013)

I brought our 10 week old Remy to Puppy Orientation last night at the pet store. There were 2 other puppies there. One was very small about 3 lbs and Remy did not take interest in him. The other was a Golden Retriever—same size and age as Remy. The entire hour and a half when the dogs were on the floor Remy was VERY loud and barking and lunging at the other dog to play with him. The other pup did not want to play and eventually would bark back at Remy, but his owners would pick him up off the ground before he and Remy could at least sniff each other out or let the barking continue.
The trainer at the orientation said to make Remy take timeouts and pick him up for 30 seconds here and there to alleviate the barking. Which worked fine, but as soon as I put him back down he was lunging and barking at the other puppy again. The entire night was like this. I understand Remy is excited and wants to play—but he seems way more hyper than the other dogs and harder to control. 
He plays fine at home with us “mom and dad”. We have had him around older dogs the past couple weeks and he also does the same thing—lunging and loudly barking until we make him stop. From what I have seen other dogs Remy has tried to play with don’t take to his way of communication/loud barking and won’t play with him. Which makes Remy bark more. I feel bad he can’t find a playmate when we do have him around other dogs—older or younger.
I am supposed to start a 6 week puppy training program next week at the pet store for dogs up to 5 months old. I am afraid Remy is going to be the “loudmouth” in the class and annoy all the other dog owners and dogs like last night’s orientation. The trainer said now is the time to bring him to the class to get him socialized.
Has anyone else had this experience and is there a better way to control it? Or are there any links you can suggest I read. I will be with Remy alone at classes as my husband has to work nights so it’s a lot to handle by myself. I will also be buying him a harness so when he starts to lunge and bark at other dogs he is not choking himself by his collar as he started to do while trying to play as well.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

First off most quality trainers aren't running classes in a pet store. Well in my opinion a dog should only ever go to a pet store to shop. 

Having said that the trainer is right that now is when you want to socialize. Your pup is acting normal. Vs love other dogs and love to play and therefore you will have the pup barking our of frustration due to wanting to play.
This will decrease over time as the pup figures out that the barking doesn't lead to being able to play. Don't worry about your pup being the loud mouth. I would take the loud mouth over the meek hide in the corner dog any day!


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

I was reading another thread and thought it might help:
http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2940.msg19658.html#msg19658

It's about puppies that are a little older than yours, but I think the advice would be the same.

Good luck


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

This trainer knows nothing of Vizslas behaviour. Get another trainer. My god, what sort of trainer teaches an owner to pick a puppy up???? that's madness...... all that will serve to do is turn pup into a frightened and fearful dog. Pup thinks that every time you pick it up, you're protecting it from something. Never pick pup up unless it's a violent avoidance response with no other possible action. 

As for the barking and lunging.... smile and tell yourself you have a normal Vizsla............  It's how they play. If the other owner had left the Golden on the ground, they would have had time to work each other out and get on with the games.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Barking and lunging has been typical with our pup when he wants to play. Unfortunately for him around the house, our two cats want nothing to do with him and greet his lunges and barks with a couple swats. He's learned to chill out with his attempts to play.
I'd suggest doing some research to recognize dog body language. That will be helpful in the future with determining how dogs are getting along when they are meeting for the first time and playing.


----------



## Midwest Remy (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you for the reassurance that I have a normal V and for the link to other posts. We start the first training class tonight. If he is acting up the entire class I will see what the trainer says. I know the Golden won't be in this class. It would be nice if there were other puppies that have just as much confidence and want to play with Remy.


----------



## Ollywebb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

MR, Radley is exactly the same  I was sooo embarrassed at the first session. I have found that Radley barks if he wants to play and isn't getting his way. Totally doesn't make sense picking the other dog up, I think that's a bit neurotic. That said, if Remy is snarling and seeming quite aggressive a good way of telling if its friendly or not is separating the two and if the other dog comes back for more you know they're just playing. If it takes the opportunity to leave the situation then Remy may need a time out. Radley definitely has a threshold whereby he will be playing and growling and then it escalates to snarling and no amount of calming tones will bring him back to earth. In this circumstance I take him from the situation, sit him down for 30 secs and make sure I get his focus, even if this means taking him to another room. I was told eventually they learn to control their play because they don't want you intervening! 
In terms of Remy being the loud mouth, what he can't see won't bother him (so to speak) so if he's barking a lot try to keep him occupied facing away from the distraction. It's difficult I know.

Good luck


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

First, Puppy University starts at 16 weeks, according to Dunbar. 

If you still wish to PetSmart train your V, than do not care about flunking the course. Use the time to walk the dog food isles. Not to buy, just to focus train. 

Dog training is much fun,,, www.leerburg.com if all else fails. They have streaming videos and a puppy section. 

Never panic, never become angry at the dog, never despair and always be fair. 

Hope this helps with orientation.


----------

